

DOSBox ported to run in Chrome via Native Client. Some games hosted too. - k00k
http://www.naclbox.com/

======
pygy_
It's nice, but the porter didn't publish the source code (DOSBox is GPLed) and
has adds splattered on every page of his site :-/.

Publishing the source wouldn't have hurt his income and would have prevented
some bad advertising.

~~~
cosgroveb
Yeah, I don't think the old loophole of running GPL'ed code on your server
would apply here since DOSBox would be downloaded and executed in the browser.
He has to release the source.

~~~
pygy_
Furthermore, he didn't just adapt the build scripts. The game files are not
mounted from a discreet disk image, he made a hack to get them available from
the DOSBox internal Z: drive (which isn't actually a disk image but the
interface to internal functions).

~~~
dragmorp_
I love that you tracked this down. I was definitely "pragmatic" when working
on this port.

------
dragmorp_
I am working on posting the source code to the site now.

~~~
pygy_
Cool, thank you :-)

------
cosgroveb
I can't seem to make this work. I'm on Chrome 12 on Win7 and I enabled Native
Client in about:flags and restarted... Still see "Missing plug-in." Will try
on Linux...

~~~
lzm
You have to enable it in about:plugins too.

~~~
cosgroveb
Bingo! This did it. Thanks.

------
M1573RMU74710N
awesome...I actually _just_ downloaded Dosbox yesterday and was enjoying
massive waves of nostalgia playing Super Solvers: Gizmos and Gadgets.

(Incidentally anyone with nerdy kids should check out the Suprer Solvers games
ASAP)

------
cleverjake
@dragmorp_ youre missing a www DNS entry, fyi

